# Teams for 2010!!



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Alright, here are the assigned teams! Good luck to all.

Team 1-Bowstring Bikini's
twilababy
TN-archerychic
goofyswife2788
tothewoodz
VicxenNewbie
Messica

Team 2- Bloodbath and Beyond
Absolutecool
SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
DeeS
luverofthebow
Montana_Girl
AdmiralVixen

Team 3-Buck Nuts
Girliebowhunter
CricketKiller
kmgwood
kimmiedawn
HuntressInPink
buckeye_girl

Team 4-Ladies of the Forest
Nikki00
Cheerioette
Outdoor_Gal
thedogmother
imadragonkeeper
MNArrowFlinger

Team 5-Team Pass Thru
Camoprincess
KSHuntress21
smurphysgirl
Horses&Hunting
mpflugradt
LadyBowhunter63

Team 6-Nocked Up
Ladysedge
CamoLady
OhioB75wife
AlphaDoe
woodsbay
backwoodsbarbie

Team 7-Triple Threat - Babes, Bows & Broadheads
jennz1999
farmgirl7
KSGirl
Lady531
Huntergirla
huntluvn

Team 8- High Strung
emt29817
ArcheryPrincess
DXTGIRL
hogdgz
CountryWoman
ladydrake

Team 9-Big Bucks Down
1. Mathewsgirl03
2. TTluvs2hunt
3. kaceylynn
4. Diamondgirl27
5. Nan
6. Idaho Huntress


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

WhooooooHoooooo....thank you Dee


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:wav:


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright! Let's get it on!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Yea!! Thanks Dee! Come on 9/15!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I so call FOUL on team 2. Absolutecool and SCBirddogmomma cannot be on the same team. First they abandoned me in Women's Open and now this?? Unbelievable. ukey:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> I so call FOUL on team 2. Absolutecool and SCBirddogmomma cannot be on the same team. First they abandoned me in Women's Open and now this?? Unbelievable. ukey:


My thoughts exactly!! STACKED-Just teasen ya a little ladies. I cant wait to see what the season has in store for ALL!! Wishing everyone the BEST season yet.

The reason I was going to post in here was- I want to THANK DEES for setting up the contest again!!!:thumbs_up THANKS AGAIN DEES...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

TN- archerychic said:


> I so call FOUL on team 2. Absolutecool and SCBirddogmomma cannot be on the same team. First they abandoned me in Women's Open and now this?? Unbelievable. ukey:





Huntergirla said:


> My thoughts exactly!! STACKED-Just teasen ya a little ladies. I cant wait to see what the season has in store for ALL!! Wishing everyone the BEST season yet.
> 
> The reason I was going to post in here was- I want to THANK DEES for setting up the contest again!!!:thumbs_up THANKS AGAIN DEES...


Now girls, I put all names in a hat and drew them out. I almost didn't even put this on again this year. If y'all think it was rigged, someone else step right on up and take over!! :wink: Trust me, its alot of work and I do the best I can............
Dee


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Dees - PLEASE dont take the comment out of context. We all know the hard work you put into this contest and this board. Just teasing ya a little!!!:wink: I want to THANK-YOU AGAIN DEES!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Not that I think it was rigged...but if you need help DeeS, I would be more than happy to help you out. Just let me know what I can do. 

I'm retired and spend all day on the puter anyway...I think it would be fun! But I think watching the clothes getting washed is fun. I'm easily entertained!

Shoot me a pm and I'll do whatever!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

DeeS said:


> Now girls, I put all names in a hat and drew them out. I almost didn't even put this on again this year. If y'all think it was rigged, someone else step right on up and take over!! :wink: Trust me, its alot of work and I do the best I can............
> Dee


DeeS, I am so sorry. I definitely did not intend that to mean you had rigged it. I just wanted to tease absolutecool and scbirddogmomma. I certainly appreciate the work you put into this. Please accept my apology.:embara:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh forgot to add my........thank you for putting this together.


----------

